# Building a Siamese Cube



## chiperten (Dec 7, 2006)

I've read Ton's guide over and over and I dont understand how to make the corners. Does anyone have any tips or can anyone explain how to make the corners for a siamese cube? Thanks in advance, Chip.


----------



## Pyro34 (Dec 22, 2006)

well it depends what kind of saimese cube...

is is 2 of the 2x2's attached at one corner?
or two 3x3s attached at a side
or two 3x3 attached at just one corner


----------



## chiperten (Dec 22, 2006)

The siamese mate cube... where two 3x3x3 cubes share 2 corners and an edge.


----------



## watermelon (Jan 2, 2007)

I recently made a siamese cube, but I used a much easier way to make the connector pieces. All you have to do is saw 2 corners (or edges) in half, and glue them together using epoxy. Once the epoxy is dry, sand them a bit and you're good to go! The pieces are very stable and require very little work.

If you have any more questions, don't hesitate to ask!


----------



## numegil (Jan 3, 2007)

I've also recently made a siamese cube, and honestly, you don't need to make custom corner connectors. The edge is what really connects the cubes, the corners are only supposed to provide stability. Originally, I had just regular corners there, nothing added whatsoever. A few days ago, I had the insight of glueing the two corner connectors to the edge connector, as said on Ton's guide, except I didn't really mod the corners. This seems to be working for me, at least over the last few days.

-Alexei


----------



## Radu (Feb 11, 2008)

can you please post good pics of both corners and the edge? from different angles?


----------



## Brian Le (Feb 12, 2008)

Is there a difference between the siameses of gluing and modding?


----------

